# Harmony remote users



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

So all of you harmony remote users what button do you have your DVR command mapped to? I just got a new 676 last night and absolutely love the remote, I really wish I could have a dedicated DVR button though. So what keys do you guys map yours to? 

I wish logitech would let me map it to the Media button that is never used.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

cdub998 said:


> So all of you harmony remote users what button do you have your DVR command mapped to? I just got a new 676 last night and absolutely love the remote, I really wish I could have a dedicated DVR button though. So what keys do you guys map yours to?
> 
> I wish logitech would let me map it to the Media button that is never used.


DVR = Rec'd


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

I mapped one of the soft buttons up top to it. I called it Now Playing, to correspond to what the Tivo called it to help my wife with the transition from Tivo -> 622.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

sdague said:


> I mapped one of the soft buttons up top to it. I called it Now Playing, to correspond to what the Tivo called it to help my wife with the transition from Tivo -> 622.


I am thinking about changing it to a soft button. I have it on menu right now. That way it is directly across from the guide button.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

cdub998 said:


> So all of you harmony remote users what button do you have your DVR command mapped to? I just got a new 676 last night and absolutely love the remote, I really wish I could have a dedicated DVR button though. So what keys do you guys map yours to?
> 
> I wish logitech would let me map it to the Media button that is never used.


I think the Media button is fantastic for storing favorite channels and I also have it programmed in the Watch DVD mode to bring up all the titles of DVD's that stay in my Sony DVD jukebox that holds 300 dvd's.

I am using the Menu button on the 676 for DVR. There is no "Rcc'd" on the 676. I also have the 680 and do use the "Rec'd" button for the DVR. There are the "A" and "B" buttons. I thought about using one of them since I rarely use page up or down.

Am using the "Exit" button to access the "View Live TV" function of the 622.

I am using a soft button to access the actual VIP 622 "Menu". This ia another function I rarely use.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

hmcewin said:


> I think the Media button is fantastic for storing favorite channels and I also have it programmed in the Watch DVD mode to bring up all the titles of DVD's that stay in my Sony DVD jukebox that holds 300 dvd's.
> 
> I am using the Menu button on the 676 for DVR. There is no "Rcc'd" on the 676. I also have the 680 and do use the "Rec'd" button for the DVR. There are the "A" and "B" buttons. I thought about using one of them since I rarely use page up or down.
> 
> ...


I KNEW I was forgetting a button. View live TV damn. Guess I will be doing some soft keys tonight. I'll probably tweek this thing for weeks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a soft button as well, I used the lower left soft button on my 880 because it's easier to reach on the remote and just named it DVR. I've found that for the most part it doesn't matter where you put buttons like this on a remote, after you've used the remote for a bit you get used it to it and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

sdague said:


> I mapped one of the soft buttons up top to it.


Ditto. Top left labeled "DVR".


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't forget soft buttons for PIP, Aspect and Search.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I graduated from a Harmony.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I've got an Xbox 360 Harmony remote - I went soft button TOP RIGHT, labeled it DVR. 

I also set up macros so I can Watch DISH w/o the Stereo or Watch DISH w/ Stereo.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

I put 3 buttons in the soft keys: "Aspect", "DVR", "Live TV". Everything else has a hard button on my 670.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

I set the lower left soft button to DVR and the "+/clear" button on lower left of remote to aspect and the "E/enter" button on lower right to search. I have Live tv, PIP, Dish Home, PIP swap and PIP position all on soft keys at the display. I actually have two unused spots up there. I have not decided what to put there. I have yet to need anything I have not got on the first lvl yet.


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Ditto. Top left labeled "DVR".


Mine is mapped to the same spot.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Soft button, bottom right, named DVR.


----------



## bamafamily (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the bottom right "E" button on my 676....


----------

